# Cupiennius Getazi



## Steven (Feb 24, 2006)

just because my second eggsac hatched yesterday and cause my old pictures were offline,... 
here's a new sequence of my C.getazi breed.

- one of the young instars a year ago.   






- adult female thinking she's a Pookie  






- male getting busy :} 






- mom carrying eggsac  






- picture taken yesterday,... at least 1 wasn't moving all the time


----------



## bengerno (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi,

Congrats!:clap: What a nice spider! Was the breeding difficult?


----------



## Aviculariinae (Feb 24, 2006)

Very Nice Steven. How small are the young,looks like they could be a bloody nightmare to feed.


Regards


----------



## insect714 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats, :clap:  and Great PIcs as always Steven :worship:


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 24, 2006)

man, that pic with the babies is really cool!
it gives a really cool sense of how much motion is present, but you can still see detail in the few that are motionless... freakin awesome!


----------



## Steven (Feb 24, 2006)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Very Nice Steven. How small are the young,looks like they could be a bloody nightmare to feed.


thanx,
BL is aprox 2 mm  

i usually trow in dead crix in the mother-web,... pleasant sight to observe the motion going on then    
so feeding is not that hard,... raising them is something else :wall: (they are very fragile to dry air and need lots of fresh air with high humidity  )

from the previous eggsac i have aprox 20 that survived untill now
(40 lost orso , hope this batch gets better,... but then again i allready have another eggsac hanging, the 3th    )


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome News Stevan! congratulations on the hatchlings.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 5, 2006)

Amazing pictures!!!! 
Wow steven you still be a machine!!!!


----------



## Ythier (Mar 11, 2006)

great pics Steven :clap:


----------

